# Press coffee food wine



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Press Coffee Food Wine is a colorful and inviting place to enjoy a cup of excellent coffee. Press offers a fine selection of beans from both Northern and Southern Italy and blended coffee drinks are available as well. The baristas are friendly, knowledgeable, exceptionally well-trained, and above all, offer outstanding customer service. The locally-owned shop features signature style Panini sandwiches, salads and smoothies on its menu. In addition to the noteworthy selection of coffee and food, Press also offers boutique wines by the glass and bottle.The coffee shop offers its patrons free wi-fi service and the option to print documents on site. Major newspapers from across the country are available for guests to purchase as well.If you're lucky, you'll visit Press when it's hosting one of its many custom events. Press is home to "Celebrity Chef Night," where local chefs demonstrate their favorite recipes and "Yappy Hour," where dogs are invited in to eat and drink with their owners and definitely a steal from and recent event they went to "thursday night throw downs" where local baristas will compete at making the best latte art! Press will also offer coffee, wine and beer tastings among other special events. Press is soon to be north phoenix's coffee connoisseur's paradise. Stop by on your next visit to Phoenix!

More...


----------

